
Crash and error reporting for every developer, platform and programming language - cboard
Over the last year and a half or so, I&#x27;ve been working on a new crash and error reporting service called CritiMon which is now available for signups at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;critimon.com.<p>CritiMon is a cross platform any programming language crash reporting service with multiple libraries&#x2F;SDKs that can be easily imported with just a couple of lines of code to start receiving unhandled crashes and errors. The languages&#x2F;platforms it currently supports are:<p>Javascript
PHP
C++
C# (.Net Framework &amp; .Net Core)
Android (Java &amp; Kotlin)
As soon as a never been seen before crash&#x2F;error is received you&#x27;ll receive an instant notification by email. If you have a paid plan then you can also choose to receive crashes and errors via SMS notification and you can control what type of crashes are sent as an SMS.<p>You won&#x27;t get bogged down in a huge amount of information, just receive what&#x27;s important, such as OS version, app version, stacktrace to name a few.<p>If you work on a programming language or platform that is not officially supported, then there is a simple API where you can create your own SDK&#x2F;library to submit crashes but I do aim to add more officially supported libraries but ideally want to find out what programming languages&#x2F;platforms users want so I can focus development on where it is required.<p>There is currently a free plan and 2 paid plans that very in number of apps you can register and the retention period and the paid plans also allow SMS notifications.<p>Paid plans are currently 50% and if you register now you&#x27;ll get that for the lifetime of your subscription.<p>Thanks for taking the time to read :)<p>Chris
======
billconan
for c++, do you log call stack or just log exception?

~~~
cboard
It will get the complete stacktrace along with the exception details of the
crash.

